# One fish two fish - Red fish - Blue fish - Sunday Morning



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Went out in the wind on big lagoon this morning. Could not get much action except on a spoon caught one undersize trout. I moved over by the state park to get out of the wind and changed to topwater. Finally, I am able to get the "one fish two fish thing" in the boat! The first Red is 31" and the second is 29". They are still there! The blue fish was fun to catch as well. Top water was a Rappalla Skitterwalk mullet color, the blue I caught on a Bonk-A-Donk white "walking the dog" and everything between 7:00 AM and 7:45 AM I let them all go so they are still there!:thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I slept in......................... Nice work,was the redfish slot??

I just reread your post, Nice fish. Nevermind the dumb question.............


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

both oversized


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice reds.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

I was all of that area in my kayak this morning (near Big Lagoon State Park). Was that you I saw anchored up near the east end of the park? I used the same lure in your first photo and managed to hook up on good red only to lose it at the kayak. Nice job on those fish! It was a beautiful morning out there.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice fish,topwater is fun.........................

Robin


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

nice fish. good luck. Poppy


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Caught 2 more reds this morning (Monday) one 29" and the other 27.5". They are really in the lagoon!


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice reds... man those things are fun to catch!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

nothing like a blue on top water

thanks for the post


----------

